# Heat On In Winter



## Chappy (Jul 20, 2005)

Just curious. If we're going to be using the camper all winter like I hope, do I winterize between uses or because the Outback has a bottom and the tanks aren't exposed, do they get enough heat from running the heater to keep them thawed?

I'd love to be able to empty the tanks and be okay using heat. I'm in North Alabama so it rarely gets below freezing.

But being new, I don't wanna burst a pipe either.

Thanks.

Chappy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Tough call but you would have to trust Mother nature and the weather men to agree on things.

If night time temperatures are above freezing then no action required.

If the day time temps will be upper 30's or more and night times do not get to the teens then no worries. No heat required and winterizing can be as simple as blowing the lines out with air.

If the day time temps are low 30's and night time it gets to the teens then full winterizing is needed.

I would not run the heat in a effort to avoid winterizing the trailer.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Pretty much with Andy.

I would think blowing out the lines would do the trick between trips. Only thing is watch and make sure you fully charge the lines back before you turn on the HW heater, especially if you run it on electric.

Probably wouldnâ€™t be a problem but I think if you get a big enough air pocket in there you could blow the element.

Enjoy the winter, Iâ€™ve put mine to bed already and am accordingly depressed. Not so much the weather as the time.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A little water in say a toilet can freeze and do damage. If you blow out the lines, I would suggest to leave cabinet and bathroom doors open and use a small ceramic heater set at 50 degrees if you think if freezing is a possibilty.

John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Agree with all above -- and just want to reinterate that the bootm covering does virtually nothing to insulate the water system ... it is more of a splash guard then anything -- contrary to what the salesman or Outback Factory site told you ...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Chappy,

It looks like you ae in one of those regions that is right on the edge. As Andy said, if it does not freeze, you have no problems. If it freezes just a little bit...

I'm guessing a good blowout with compressed air, and maybe some antifreeze in the drain traps will do.

But if the weather reports start getting iffy, I would do a full winterization pronto.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Chappy said:


> Just curious. If we're going to be using the camper all winter like I hope, do I winterize between uses or because the Outback has a bottom and the tanks aren't exposed, do they get enough heat from running the heater to keep them thawed?
> 
> I'd love to be able to empty the tanks and be okay using heat. I'm in North Alabama so it rarely gets below freezing.
> 
> ...


Chappy,

Lots of opinions on this subject. I have always winter camped with my popups and with my TT. I am picking up my Outback next Friday, so I have no experience with the Outback yet - but I do expect some relief - like not having to crawl in the snow to place a propane heater under the tanks. I live in and camp in the Northeast so I have to be ever vigilant to assure nothing freezes - I am, and so far nothing has frozen. In my Layton TT I put a large 12 volt heater patch on the fresh water tank, wrapped the lines with 12 volt heat tape, and kept constant watch when camping. I always emptied the tanks and drained the lines after each trip and I always kept antifreeze in the waste tanks. I've been camping when it's dropped to 4 degrees and, so far, have not had any damage.

I understand that the heated underbelly of the Outback is only heated with radiant heat from the heat ducts. One of the mods I plan, is to open the underbelly (ever so carefully) and cut a vent into the heat duct and put in a small baffle and vent cover. I have to get the specs and see where the tanks are located before I do all this - I've never even seen the underbelly - so it's a lot of speculation on my part righ now. I'm pretty confident that I'll be able to get it "winter-ready" though because I've done it before. When I do the mods I'll post them.

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> have always winter camped with my popups and with my TT


Scott,

Ok, dumb question and please excuse my ignorance. Just what do you _do_ while camping when it's that cold?

Mark


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Not a dumb question at all, winter camping is great as long as you are prepared!

I do camp in low temps with mine, below zero at times. I do not go below 15 at night with daytime warming of at least 50 without it being winterized. A couple of weeks ago, mid Sept., we were in snow and temps dipped into the 20's several nights in a row in Central Colorado. The heater kept up and the day time warming left the camper safe. I left the bathroom door open and also on one cold night I opened all cabinet doors and took the cover off of the water pump cabinet to maintain heat in them. Used a generator a few hours a day to recharge the batteries for the next night.

Several of my concerns in the lower temperatures are not necessarily the tanks in the underbelly but the drain plugs, the outside shower, the water pump area and the pipes close to the walls under the cabinets. The tanks may survive in the floor for a short trip but the other lines won't so you will be shut down anyway with a single broken line. Also remember while traveling your heater will not be on so the temps in the camper will dip to the outside temp over time. If that is below freezing pipes will freeze eventually.

I use the OB during the late hunting seasons in Colorado much like if I were tent camping. It is a bed, kitchen and somewhere to get out of the cold. All lines are winterized and not used. The water is stored in a container on the counter. Extra water is carried in 5 gallon jugs and kept inside the camper. There is a porta potty in the bath on the tub shelf for late night emergencies. The heater runs all night to keep it at a comfortable 45 - 50 degrees. Generator also runs all night, usually connected to several campers.

I do not recommend going out for several nights below 15 or 20 degrees without it being winterized. You will quickly be turned off on winter camping and then stop doing it. That is not a good option. It is another season and really a great one to be camping in, if you are prepared and realize it will be a little different as far as those little luxuries go.

The seals on the slides are a concern also. Try to use the slides after the sun has been on them for a little while if you can. So far no problems.

This winter season I am looking at one of the instant hot water machines that Cabelas and Camping World carry. Haven't used one so not sure how well they work. Little spendy. I am also considering the ceramic heater idea that I read on another thread, great idea I thought to take the load off the forced air heater. Some of the other guys I camp with also use electric blankets under their sleeping bags.

Minor adjustments in your camping style but still a beautiful time of year to camp if your prepared!!

As far as on the edge of the cold zone such as in Alabama that is a scary one. I always get nervous if it gets below freezing. If you are very careful and keep all the water out you may be fine. It is when you are traveling that I would be more concerned with if you have water on board. If it dips below freezing and you are going any distance at all the camper will also drop to freezing.

Take care and have fun winter camping!! sunny


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Minor adjustments in your camping style but still a beautiful time of year to camp if your prepared!!


Colorado Outbacker,

Thanks for your reply. You're tougher than I am. I think I'll stay in Texas and sneak in a camp or two over our "winter" when I can talk the DW into it.

BTW, I escaped winters 23 years ago when I left central Illinois and moved to Texas. Know what? Don't really miss them.









Have a great one.

Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > have always winter camped with my popups and with my TT
> 
> 
> Scott,
> ...


Well, I do have two children.







One of them actually was conceived in the popup. Uh, that won't happen again, by-the-way.









We all have a blast. Go hiking in the snow. The kids bring snow boards and sleds - of course, we have to walk back up the hills when we go down. When the sun goes down we just enjoy hanging in the camper drinking hot chocolate and watching movies. Oh yeah, and tickling DW to torture her.

And . . we're the only ones there. I've never been able to figure out why that is.

Scott


----------



## Chappy (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks for all the posts. I will probably just get real good at winterizing and use the pink whenever I think it'll be cold enough and we won't be using the camper for awhile. Then repeat once we do use it.

Kids are 2 and 6 so thinking I can keep them and DW from using water pipes is not likely.


----------

